# BCT - Bluechiip Limited



## System (8 June 2011)

Bluechiip Limited (BCT) invented and developed a new passive tracking technology that survives cryogenic temperatures, high temperature sterilization and gamma radiation.  Bluechiip’s tracking technology can passively track and monitor the temperature of cryopreserved samples in biobanks, cordblood banks and other tissue related banks. The tags offer a competitive alternative to traditional barcode and RFID tracking technologies for storing and tracking valuable biological materials. 

http://www.bluechiip.com


----------



## tigerboi (20 July 2012)

*Re: BCT - Bluechiip Limited seriously one to watch*

its only early but BCT is one the rise once they get their 1st sales things will take off

tightly held so the amount i want i cant get but up 8%  so watch this close i believe

they will make it big with a market all to themselves...tb


----------



## burglar (17 August 2012)

*Re: BCT - Bluechiip Limited seriously one to watch*

"Company Presentation - July 2012 update":

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120718/pdf/427ghdv3x6ndmj.pdf

Use "Stainless Steel Trace Wire" to ensure that this fish doesn't get away!!


----------



## greggles (20 October 2017)

BCT release an upbeat announcement yesterday afternoon but the stock tanks 20% today. This company's been going nowhere for 12 months. If I were a shareholder I'd be losing my patience with this one.


----------



## IrishDigger (20 October 2017)

greggles said:


> BCT release an upbeat announcement yesterday afternoon but the stock tanks 20% today. This company's been going nowhere for 12 months. If I were a shareholder I'd be losing my patience with this one.




I have a small holding, just for interests sake but you are right, it has been going nowhere, then again, who knows..............? $$$$$$$


----------



## greggles (20 October 2017)

IrishDigger said:


> I have a small holding, just for interests sake but you are right, it has been going nowhere, then again, who knows..............? $$$$$$$



I love the small caps. I'm always looking for the next ten bagger. Problem is you just don't know when these speccies are going to run or if they're just going to go broke. It's like backing the roughie on the last race of the day at Flemington. Too much risk. Taking a small holding is a good idea if you believe in the story. Hope you do well out them.


----------



## greggles (13 December 2017)

Well, after 12 months of going nowhere, BCT finally appears to be going somewhere. Thankfully for shareholders its up.






On 5 December the company announced that a licensed Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) partner in the United States has placed orders for Bluechiip chips, readers, software and services valued at over A$1 million.

Since then it has been full steam ahead for Bluechiip and the share price is currently at 7.5c, up 25% today, having reached an intraday high of 8.7c about 15 minutes after the open. Finally some optimism for BCT.


----------



## greggles (29 August 2018)

Bluechiip Limited up 77.27% to 7.8c today after announcing the signing of a three-year $US11.6 million ($A15.9 million) deal to supply its chips and associated hardware and services to vial manufacturer Labcon North America.

Intraday high today was 9.8c, so it's come off its highs a little, but still a great announcement and vote of confidence in BCT. Another announcement like this will see it well above 10c.


----------



## barney (29 August 2018)

greggles said:


> Bluechiip Limited up 77.27% to 7.8c today after announcing the signing of a three-year $US11.6 million ($A15.9 million) deal to supply its chips and associated hardware and services to vial manufacturer Labcon North America.
> 
> Intraday high today was 9.8c, so it's come off its highs a little, but still a great announcement and vote of confidence in BCT. Another announcement like this will see it well above 10c.




Serious Spike …..


----------



## Trav. (25 June 2019)

Interesting stock this one. Appears to be a good product with plenty of applications









Not a huge amount of volume which is a little concerning but I have been watching SP lately and there appears to be some life here. Weekly and daily charts below


----------



## greggles (2 September 2019)

Lots of buyers jumping on board BCT following the release of their Preliminary final report – 30 June 2019 on 27 August.

Revenue up 82.54% to $1,025,052. Other income up 31.95% to $1,350,037. Cost of sales has increased but at a much slower rate than revenue has grown.

However, the operating loss has deepened primarily due to a increases in Research and Development and Employee benefit expense. I assume that the increase in Research and Development will probably not continue to increase at the same rate in the future.






The chart would appear to indicate that people are betting that BCT can continue to grow its revenue at a similar of better than than it has done in the last 12 months. It's certainly looking good and the last couple of days have been particularly bullish. 20c isn't far away now.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 August 2020)

Have noticed a small amount of upwards interest. Bought in today.


greggles said:


> 20c isn't far away now.



+1.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Seller's gone walkabout, eh fella.
Disappeared like council workers after luncheon.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Have noticed a small amount of upwards interest. Bought in today.
> 
> +1.




Interesting  .... Some research required methinks


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

Sellers vamoosed.
Holders as tight as. Nice.
Even I haven't sold, not interested ! 
Unemotional. Really need a few to go my way to touch the sides...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Sellers vamoosed.
> Holders as tight as.



Naw, just regrouping. Waiting for the buyers to load up in hope


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

Some equalibrium for now, perhaps?


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

Has brushed off a speeding ticket (for hitting 0.06) the other day, had a nice little retrace. 
Now onwards and upwards.


----------



## peter2 (26 August 2020)

Looking at this chart I think I've been a little impatient and bought too soon. I might have been biased by the interesting tech that BCT is developing. However my initial SL is well below the recent price rally. 
I read about the reason for the sudden price drop in July20, Labcon terminating chip supply. I don't normally hold companies that are involved in litigation as these types of legal processes take years and dampen investor enthusiasm. If I sense this happening to BCT I'll sell.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

peter2 said:


> Looking at this chart I think I've been a little impatient and bought too soon.



Chart's aren't the full picture. 
Perhaps chart weightings could be a consideration, because after all, everything we deal with is variable in nature and chaos theory is currently rife.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

peter2 said:


> I read about the reason for the sudden price drop in July20, Labcon terminating chip supply.



Would be good for business to settle out of court on terms of 'continuation of business' if viable. Lock them in for the future. 
Even if it went to litigation, it seems like Bluechip is within rights.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 September 2020)

I didn't think you bought to early to any great extent Peter. 
It's only natural that the boat goes down a bit as travellers board.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2021)

Have revisited today.
Market seemed to like the mutually beneficial outcome (most notable is a new and continued business relationship) of litigation late June.

"Bluechiip and Labcon are happy to announce a mutually-beneficial resolution to their disputes as set  forth in the litigation filed in the United States District Court for the Northern District of California captioned Bluechiip Limited v. Labcon, North America, et al., No. 3:20-cv-5205-RS." See the announcement for the terms.

Bluechiip currently in discussions with a US medical OEM that may end well.
Decent amount of cash, no borrowings.
Not held but the recent bump sparked my interest again.


----------



## greggles (26 October 2021)

BCT at 2021 highs today after announcing that it has signed a two-year Licence and Development Agreement with California-based FUJIFILM Irvine Scientific, Inc. (FISI). 

Finally, some good news for BCT after a disappointing 2021. Will management be able to capitalise on this deal to secure further similar agreements, or is it just another short term share price spike in BCT's two year downward trajectory?


----------



## Swervin Mervin (17 November 2021)

What are your thoughts now Greggles a couple of weeks after the spike? Its hard to tell if its a false start or a continuation forming. I took a small position over the last couple of days after it broke free of 5 thinking that it might be a clean break of the long term down trend.


----------



## greggles (17 November 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> What are your thoughts now Greggles a couple of weeks after the spike? Its hard to tell if its a false start or a continuation forming. I took a small position over the last couple of days after it broke free of 5 thinking that it might be a clean break of the long term down trend.




Difficult to say as I have no idea how to value BCT. I find any technology company difficult to wrap my head around, unless I understand the technology. I'd trade BCT, but wouldn't invest for the long term. It will be interesting to see the next set of financials. I'd like to see how much of an improvement there has been.


----------



## Country Lad (17 November 2021)

greggles said:


> Difficult to say as I have no idea how to value BCT. I find any technology company difficult to wrap my head around, unless I understand the technology. I'd trade BCT, but wouldn't invest for the long term. It will be interesting to see the next set of financials. I'd like to see how much of an improvement there has been.



Not really possible to value it with virtually no sales yet, cash burn $1mil last quarter, R&D tax refund of about $1 mil over the next  3 quarters or so and no indication of the value of the agreement with FISI. 

I get the technology, and apparently there is good inventory of the chips and equipment. Getting it into the market at acceptable volumes is the challenge, like any other company starting with a good product and with approvals but still out there finding the customers.  I have a feeling they will achieve a level of success, but how long it will take is the issue. 

Technically, I have it as a possible buy if it breaks through 5.8 but the momentum will need to see a significant change for that to happen.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (1 December 2021)

Any thoughts on the progression? Might keep going now. Currently 6.2c


----------



## Craton (28 July 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Any thoughts on the progression? Might keep going now. Currently 6.2c



History has shown the trend was down with a bottom now possibly established.

BCT Open Briefing (see PDF attached) dated today, 28 Jul 2022 reports that sales grew strongly in the Jun 4Q over the Mar 4Q with increased customers and repeat sales.

Along with the recently granted USA patent and 40K cash burn for the Jun 4Q with $2.7 in the bank, coupled with an already large stock inventory of their premium product (sold at a premium price too), that bottom could very well be the foundation to the upside.


----------

